# Easycap Audio



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

I recently bought the easycap and it took me a few days to setup the drivers needed to run the damn thing but just after I got it to work I realized that the audio was screwed up. Any help? Any specific questions just post.

(I also know that the device is not damaged in any way since I had it work perfectly one day but the next day I fired up my laptop every thing went to hell and I had to reinstall the drivers)


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have a look through these video guides http://video.google.co.uk/videosearch?hl=en&q=easycap driver&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Nah sorry the guides didn't work any other suggestions? Also the audio is just crackling and the Easycap I have didn't come with any USB audio drivers so at the moment I'm using the generic ones that the computer automatically would use if there were no drivers for it so if someone could just send me a link to a good USB Audio device driver it might fix the problem.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi one of the guides explains some quirk about the audio and using the mic in socket to sort some of it sorry can't recall which this is all I have on easycap 
http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Sorry I've already tried that page and it doesnt work :/


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Please


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Come on


----------



## Bilobed (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone at least have an easycap?


----------



## JS0986 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi I hope am not too late to answer your question but i had the same problem and i was also looking for an answer and the only thing that i found that actually worked was to open up your easycap. I know it may sound kind of stupid but I did it and it sounds way better than before. (It still sounds kind of crappy but, guess that's better than nothing)
hope i helped and if it didn't work just tell me and i'll do my best to help you.

(The problem is caused because of heat. Easycap can record fairlly good but when it comes to audio it may not be the best. When your Easycap gets hot it would make the problem just get WORSE. So, just take the case off of your Easycap and wait for it to get a little cold. 1 or 2 minutes and you would be able to see the difference.)

Hope i helped:smile:


----------



## Eli2010 (May 15, 2010)

I just recently bought and EasyCap 2.0 w/ Audio. I seem to be having the same issues, static audio. I have gone to website on website and I still have not found anything that has helped. I did see a U-Tube video of someone taking the casing off. I understand the EasyCap cant handle the heat but I have tried to use it when is not hot and it still doesnt work, so how will takinging the casing off help? Sorry, I am just fed up with this product. Anyone have any other suggestions. At this point I will take anything.


----------



## Jarsjars (Jul 6, 2010)

I also have buzzing static even when the cables are NOT connected to the VCR. I've read that it prolly comes from the device itself. Someone said he banged it and squeezed it (lightly) and it stopped. Someone else said he used a RCA to 3.5mm (line-in) cable and plugged the audio in his sound card instead. I'm gonna try the latter.


----------



## Jarsjars (Jul 6, 2010)

Tried a weird RCA to 3.5mm cable i had lying somewhere. Sound is now CRYSTAL CLEAR. I thought some of the imperfections came from the VHS tape... but no, using line-in is clear sound.

And sync'ed as well. Just had to select line-in in my volume control, and my soundcard's primary input in VideoStudio.


----------

